

Linus laughs at Kurzweil - arkj
http://gizmodo.com/linux-creator-linus-torvalds-laughs-at-the-ai-apocalyps-1716383135

======
moomin
TL;DR; A guy who is not an expert on AI is described as disagreeing with
another guy who is not an expert on AI, about AI.

~~~
CmonDev
Related reading: predictions about the feasibility of heavier-than-air planes
and metal/concrete boats, feasibility of space travel, market size for
wireless communication and personal computing etc.

 _> 2015: We’ll get AI, and it will almost certainly be through something very
much like recurrent neural networks._

 _> ~1700: We'll get aircrafts, and it will almost certainly be through
something very much like birds flapping feathered wings._

------
D_Alex
Sometimes I wish there was a downvote button for the submissions... in this
case, not because the linked article is bad (though I am surprised Torvalds
apparently dismisses the idea of a self-improving AI), but because the title
is nasty and not reflective of the article linked.

------
zamalek
My question is: do we know enough about human intelligence to know that we can
physically replicate or exceed it? Classically the human mind is seen as a
Turing machine based on RNNs, however, one area of debate suggests that the
human consciousness/intelligence could have a quantum component.[1] I don't
know which hypothesis to agree with because of a lack of evidence either way:
and there-in lies the problem.

However I tend to agree more with Linus because, as always, he has the more
logical and pragmatic standpoint.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mind](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mind)

